
Missing girl's father finds help through Twitter  - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10065800-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
pingswept
Upon reading the article, it seems that the father does not, in fact, find any
help through Twitter. "Word of missing girl spreads somewhat quickly through
Twitter" would be more accurate (and less interesting).

------
tlrobinson
I suspect the coverage on CNET and other media will do much more to help than
a few thousand Twitter users messaging each other.

But if it helps Twitter users feel important, why not?

~~~
auston
I'd like to believe that it was picked up on CNET/Digg because of Twitter.

~~~
tlrobinson
Well sure, since it's _about_ Twitter. I just don't know if you can
extrapolate and say Twitter will be this great platform for finding lost
children.

I also suspect a _real_ Amber Alert would be far more effective, since it
notifies millions of people _in the same region_ as the missing child, not a
few thousand people scattered across the globe, most of whom who have no
chance of helping.

